
An open source library for modeling nuclear weapons effects - jackpirate
https://github.com/GOFAI/glasstone
======
jackpirate
There's a discussion of the project from the perspective of nuclear policy
research over here: [http://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1201440/a-python-
libr...](http://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1201440/a-python-library-for-
nuclear-weapons-effects/)

